# Look at my pretty new baby!



## themrslove (Jan 20, 2011)

I love him.
He has great conformation, color, and pedigree!  He was pricey...but he will make a great little herd sire!
Can't wait for him to come home!!!


----------



## txcarl1258 (Jan 20, 2011)

Super Cute


----------



## freemotion (Jan 20, 2011)

Awwwww.......


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 21, 2011)

What a beautiful little boy. Congratulations!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 21, 2011)

He's GORGEOUS!  Congratulations!


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 21, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 21, 2011)

Adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

Ahwwwwwww very cute!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

I am SOOOO coveting a cou clair!  And blue eyed to boot- very, very nice!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

Very flashy! Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## chandasue (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## goat lady (Jan 21, 2011)

Handsome buck


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## themrslove (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!  I can't wait for him!  
I absolutely love the cou claire coloring!  Hope he passes it on to some babies!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

adorable!
i'm so jealous!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 21, 2011)

He's awesome!


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jan 21, 2011)

He's very handsome,congratulations!


----------



## peachick (Jan 22, 2011)

what great coloring/markings....  he's going to be stunning!  Congrats.


----------



## themrslove (Jan 22, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> what great coloring/markings....  he's going to be stunning!  Congrats.


Thanks!  I am definitely hoping so!


----------



## Cowlover13 (Jan 24, 2011)

He is so Cute!!! Congrats on the great buy!!!!


----------

